# Rohloff 1st oil change.



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

To you seasoned Rohloff riders-

I have about 1500 miles on my new IGH. The hub seems to be sluggish at the cog. I had the rear wheel off for a tire change and rotated the cog only to find the hub feeling slow. At what mile point did you do your first oil change? I know Rohloff recommends an oil change every 5000 Km, but has anyone changed the oil earlier, and do you feel it made a difference in regards to smoothness and having less drag. Thanks for your help and insight. 

Cheers,
BFE


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

The first oil change brings a big difference, but notably in smoothness & noise. I don't think it will address the freewheel friction you're seeing. Try a drop or two of oil between the seal and the cog (I recall this being prescribed in the Owners Manual). That coasting friction is going to be present but isn't a manifestation of internal resistance, just resistance between the cog and the seal.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Speedub.Nate said:


> The first oil change brings a big difference, but notably in smoothness & noise. I don't think it will address the freewheel friction you're seeing. Try a drop or two of oil between the seal and the cog (I recall this being prescribed in the Owners Manual). That coasting friction is going to be present but isn't a manifestation of internal resistance, just resistance between the cog and the seal.


Thanks for the reply Speedub.Nate. Thanks for the tip on the freewheel friction, I will try it. Would your suggest changing the hub oil now or wait until the 3000 mile mark per Rohloff? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

It wouldn't hurt anything to do it now. How many months have you been riding it?


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Yea, I went ahead and did an early first oil change. This is common practice with new mechanical parts like this. The idea is there's a greater degree of wear on newly meshing gears. Most everyone reports significantly improved smoothness in the first 1000 miles and after their first oil change. After that, the wear and the change in feel occur much more slowly.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Speedub.Nate said:


> It wouldn't hurt anything to do it now. How many months have you been riding it?


I have been riding the hub for 8 months now. I think I will make the change. Thanks


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

bsdc said:


> Yea, I went ahead and did an early first oil change. This is common practice with new mechanical parts like this. The idea is there's a greater degree of wear on newly meshing gears. Most everyone reports significantly improved smoothness in the first 1000 miles and after their first oil change. After that, the wear and the change in feel occur much more slowly.


Thanks for the reply. I will be doing an oil change this week then. Cheers and happy trails.

BFE


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BIGfatED said:


> To you seasoned Rohloff riders-
> 
> I have about 1500 miles on my new IGH. The hub seems to be sluggish at the cog. I had the rear wheel off for a tire change and rotated the cog only to find the hub feeling slow. At what mile point did you do your first oil change? I know Rohloff recommends an oil change every 5000 Km, but has anyone changed the oil earlier, and do you feel it made a difference in regards to smoothness and having less drag. Thanks for your help and insight.
> 
> ...


Rohloff recommends the oil be changed every 5000km or every year whichever comes first. I did my first oil change after a year, but less than 5000kms. I didn't really notice any difference at the pedals before and after.

I can't see any harm in changing the oil early if you want to.


----------

